
Ask HN: $95,000 .cloud domain names – has the world gone crazy? - hoodoof
So I&#x27;m digging around for a good domain name.  Maybe a &quot;.cloud&quot; domain?<p>Turns out alot of them are available ......<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.godaddy.com&#x2F;domains&#x2F;searchresults.aspx?checkAvail=1&amp;tmskey=&amp;domainToCheck=fast&amp;tld=.cloud&amp;key=dpp_leaf_cloud<p>@ $95,000 per domain! Has the world gone nuts?
======
merqurio
126,100€ for med.cloud !!! What's so special about these domain names ?

